# Do I deserve to own a budgie?



## Rosaleen (8 mo ago)

Hello everyone.
I recently posted on this page about concerns about my budgie Miss Silky's wellness. Here is what has happened since, that is making me question my bird ownership.
For a period of about a week (after I noticed she wasn't well), Miss Silky was thriving again. She chirped, ate, rung her bells and kissed her partner. I had her booked into an Avian Vet, but the next slot wasn't until the next week...
The morning of her appointment, Miss Silky was squeaking and puffing. Things weren't looking good. With her partner Woody by her side for support, Silk was rushed to the vet and admitted for an overnight stay.
The next afternoon, we received the news that she had passed (likely due to a respiratory infection) with her Woody by her side.
It is now 2 days since the passing of my budgie Miss Silky. I have done nothing but cry, and Woody was bowing his head yesterday in sadness. Today we got Woody a new partner named Bo Peep (Toy Story fans will get it) and he seems to have picked up again.
The sad truth is, however, Miss Silky was not even 4 years old.

My first 2 birds flew away. My 3rd died at 4, and now Silky at 3. I'm beginning to wonder if I should actually own birds?
Budgies have brought me so much joy, entertainment and happiness since I got my first (2018). They are cute, funny and unique creatures. But I'm not sure they are thriving under my care. Don't get me wrong, they are fed, have water, a partner, toys, natural perches, and I read, talk and sing to them (or just sit with them while i work or browse the media) but I am questioning why they are not living long...


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry for your loss of Miss Silky. Birds hide illness very well so one thing you can do is make sure you are aware of and follow best practices in care and be aware of any very subtle signs of illness and at the first sign of something amiss, take the bird to an avian vet for an exam, even if you think that the issue is minor. Over the decades of poor breeding practices budgies have become genetically vulnerable to illness, especially malignancies of various types so it is important to also have at least annual wellness checkups. 
When you bring a new bird into the house where there are others you should be quarantining the new bird away from existing birds for a minimum of 30 days, this is to prevent any illness that may be being carried by the new bird from transferring to the others. Quarantine IS Necessary!


----------



## SkyIN (Jul 6, 2021)

@Rosaleen It's sad and disheartening to loose these beautiful ones. Feel really sorry for that. 

I also questioned myself after losing few of them (even after being paranoid about their health and environment). Mostly I have learned and told that it matters the most "what life we are giving to them when they are alive and are we doing our best for their living".
Think about happy moments you both cherished together. she was lucky to have you even in those last days.

You are not bad parent, you are the one who cares for them and gives them better environment which otherwise they wouldn't have had.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You've been given excellent advice and I'm now closing this thread.*


----------

